# Best rain repellant???



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Off on our hols in a week and will be giving the car the once over before we go as there will be kids/sand etc all over the place looking for a good easy/on off glass sealant. Keen to try the Wolfs, what do you think??

Dan


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

Gtechniq is the way to go.

G1 for durability

G3 for maximum repellency


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

G1, 18 months in use and its still going strong, and enough in a 15ml bottle for 2-3 cars.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

My G3 has been simply superb and so easy to use I found.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Nanolex Professional. 

Truly awesome: was on my old car from July until I sold it 2 weeks ago and any drop off in performance wasn't noticeable. 

Run off was around 37mph (wipers off speed in normal/heavy rain). 

Had Urban on the jeep through the winter and it lasted nearly 6months and that was through some tough weather, using de-icer etc. Run off was lower (around 23mph) but durability and the sheer tightness of the beading wasn't quite the same. Ideal for a town-dweller though.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Carlack is great.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, How do you find the application of the G3?


----------



## jip (May 4, 2011)

that stuff from lidli when they do car care stuff is ment to be really good, i havant got my hands on any yet i cant remember what its called


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Nanolex Professional.
> 
> Truly awesome: was on my old car from July until I sold it 2 weeks ago and any drop off in performance wasn't noticeable.
> 
> ...


Hi john - long time no speak, is the professional for paint? and Urban for glass?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

gally said:


> My G3 has been simply superb and so easy to use I found.


how do you apply mate?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Longest lasting is G1, but pound for pound you'd struggle to beat Carlack. It's probably the most repellant I've tried so water will roll at low speeds and durability is good and will match G3 with ease.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> how do you apply mate?


Apply to a clean dry window work the product in using circler motion (as you would apply wax) and buff afterwards


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Longest lasting is G1, but pound for pound you'd struggle to beat Carlack. It's probably the most repellant I've tried so water will roll at low speeds and durability is good and will match G3 with ease.


Thanks for that, hmmmm decisions!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

G1, end of thread!

edit - for application instructions on any gtechniq products go into the gtechniq forum and view the application sticky thread.

G1 runs off between 40-45mph or so, and lasts 2 years or so usually. G3 runs off from 25-30mph and lasts 4 months ish, give or take.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^^ +1:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Hi john - long time no speak, is the professional for paint? and Urban for glass?


Sorry, I was 'having a moment'.

For paint there's a Professional and a Premium.

For glass there's a Premium and Urban.

For what you're after, I'd go with Glass Premium - truly outstanding.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

E21_ross said:


> G1, end of thread!


Lol! :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Sorry, I was 'having a moment'.
> 
> For paint there's a Professional and a Premium.
> 
> ...


Thanks john


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im with ross... g1 [/Thread]


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few people having issues with G1 though?!?!?!

Not saying the product is bad, but I thought I noticed a few people with issues... 

:thumb:


I still use rain x, never had any issues, and sometimes use britemax #6s

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I just use FK#425 to clean my glass on each wash and it builds up a really great water repellant barrier - even at 2/3rds strength. Prior to this I used Clearkote Quikshine and that had the same effect. I'm not anti glass sealants, it's just I've really got on with them personally.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

G1, fantastic stuff. I had a bit of smearing when first applied, but didn't last long. Run off is amazing, have had a few mates buy it now after seeing it in action.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few people having issues with G1 though?!?!?!
> 
> Not saying the product is bad, but I thought I noticed a few people with issues...
> 
> ...


This was my concern with the G1/G3, i read there very good at what they do but can be a bit tricky to apply.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd advise G1.



The Cueball said:


> Is it just me, or does there seem to be quite a few people having issues with G1 though?!?!?!
> 
> Not saying the product is bad, but I thought I noticed a few people with issues...


I'm not sure there is 'quite a few'. The recent ones I've read about were solved by the customer finally doing what Gtechniq recommend and changing the wipers. I've never had any issues and have done a few cars with it. OK 1 minor issue is that after a year you need to dab a little on the screen where the wiper comes to a stop as this is where it get's the most concentrated build up of abrasives over time.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I don't see how you could go wrong with G3 or G1 there's never any issues apart from poor durability or streaking.

I doubt either would be down to the product. 

My wipers streak slightly if they have gained dirt they never squeek and they are over 2 years old (bosch ones)

I clean my wipers with z6 actually before applying G3 and they've been fine. Maybe try a couple of different products.

I would imagine something like a strong APC might make then too "dry" and they might drag slightly.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wolfs glass sealant is superb


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nanolex for me as well easier to apply and remove and lot less threads on problems and not had to replace wipers yet any time I have used it, I still use G1 when asked but initial testing of Nanolex new ultra glass sealant due to come out very soon is very positive rain was starting to run off at 36mph.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've applied G1 to 3 cars and not had any issues or had to replace wiper blades. No smearing, nothing, just rain repelling from 30mph. Yes it can be a bit difficult to remove but no pain, no gain. If I can do it, as a feeble female, then I'm sure you all can


----------



## clubman (May 18, 2011)

G3... Shame I've forgotten what rain looks like down south!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally i dont think rain repellents do anything that a clean screen doesn't do on it's own.
I just keep my glass clean with FK 425 (or similar) and water just rolls off even at quite low speeds.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoppo32 said:


> Personally i dont think rain repellents do anything that a clean screen doesn't do on it's own.
> I just keep my glass clean with FK 425 (or similar) and water just rolls off even at quite low speeds.


It's obvious you haven't used G1. Clean car or dirty car I generally don't need window wipers above 35-40mph.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

The posts regarding using fk425 are interesting!
Viper do you dilute it down then??


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

grantwils said:


> It's obvious you haven't used G1. Clean car or dirty car I generally don't need window wipers above 35-40mph.


Probably because i dont need to use G1, as i said i keep my screen clean and dont have to use wipers unless at low speeds.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hoppo32 said:


> Probably because i dont need to use G1, as i said i keep my screen clean and dont have to use wipers unless at low speeds.


OK, for those who don't get to keep their screen clean G1 is what I'd recommend. I'm also assuming FK needs applied more than 1 every 2-3 years?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Autobrite Repel for me, beads off the screen at 25-30mph, had to wait six weeks till today to see it in action again, just no rain down here when i am driving

Kev


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just Been out in the car, the G1 that was applied back in February was beading at 25 MPH


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Aquapel is also a great product 8 months and -15 winter conditions and still going strong


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

Side and back windows 1000p, you will be surprised, never really tried on front as not sure lol, but rainX does the job for the price


----------



## casey (Jun 8, 2010)

My favourites glass sealants are : Wolf´s Chemicals Glass guard, Nanolex Urban glass sealant, Gtechniq G1 and G3. If you pick either from these you will be very happy with the results :driver:


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting thread.

I've never really found Rain-x much good. Everytime I use it I remember how dissapointed I was the last time!

I'm needing something new so this has helped no end.

Does anyone remember the stuff which used to come in a rude looking pink applicator which wasn't unlike a "ladies companion"  despite the looks, I got good results with it but not seen it for years.

edit* Was it Rain Wizard or something?


----------



## tsi140 (May 7, 2011)

I have tha Rain -X on my car is very good product on my front window but it has not durability.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for Carlack, its been on my front screen for 5 months, and it worked a treat. I reckon I can get 6 months protection from one application.

It's the cheaper alternative to Gtechniq products, easier and less fussier to apply.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently found that Meguairs Last Touch QD gives good results with 'run off' occurring around 40-45 mph. Does need topped up regularly though but at £18 for 4 ltrs and about 2 trigger pulls for the entire windscreen it's very cheap! 

I'm currently looking something a bit more permanent though and have just ordered G1 and G3.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rain x for me as well, cheap as chips, does the job, reply when re wash car next time.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Im currently using Rain-X I would say its ok. I will be moving onto Nanolex's new products when they come out since durability is key for me.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Nanolex premium for me, applied it about 4 months ago now and I dont think I'll be using anything else, although I still use RainX when doing friends cars.

Never had a problem with RainX but wanted better durabilty so opted for the Premium Nanaolex.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Used Rain-X, Carlack and G3.

Rain-X was OK but didn't last long at all. But it was the first sealant I had tried and the glass wasn't as clean as it could be.

Carlack is great lasts well but you need to be doing 45mph+ to get the water rolling off and only seemed to last a few months.

G3 has been on for around 7-8 months now and although the beading has dropped off a fair amount it is still working. When it was first applied water would start to run off at around 25mph (in heavyish rain) now I need to be going around 35-40mph before the water starts to move, get to 70mph and it's flying off in seconds (quite dangerous as you are watching the beads going flying rather than the road).


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

carlack isn't too bad but wears off quickly - particually with washer jet use..
the wolfs sealant is a doddle to use - clay and ipa glass and apply with an MF applicator, leave until it hazes and remove


----------



## Spooky (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been keeping a beady eye on this thread as I would also love to use a durable rain repellent!

I've been using Rain-X with no issue other than how long is _doesn't_ last!

Carlack and G3 seem like they are up to the job, more so G3.

Time to go ruin the bank balance again...G3, a new wax, a new snow foam...err, maybe some new shampoo :lol:


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

Autobrite repell brilliant


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

angelw said:


> Autobrite repell brilliant


For the sheer ease of use its one of the best i may add.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I have G1 applied and as much as I love the water run off I find it difficult to clean the windows now. They don't polish up like they used to. Even with G4 polish the results are disappointing. From the outside it's looks brilliant, but from the inside the windows always look like they haven't been cleaned properly when the sun is one them. If there was a way I could remove it I would. I can live with having to use the wipers!! I was much happier with normal sealants on the side windows and nothing on the screen.....


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I have G1 applied and as much as I love the water run off I find it difficult to clean the windows now. They don't polish up like they used to. Even with G4 polish the results are disappointing. From the outside it's looks brilliant, but from the inside the windows always look like they haven't been cleaned properly when the sun is one them. If there was a way I could remove it I would. I can live with having to use the wipers!! I was much happier with normal sealants on the side windows and nothing on the screen.....


Arggh - I've just ordered G1 for the front windscreen & G3 for the sides and rear - I hope the windys look clean after using them.

Previously I was happy with the carlack stuff too - doh!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> Arggh - I've just ordered G1 for the front windscreen & G3 for the sides and rear - I hope the windys look clean after using them.
> 
> Previously I was happy with the carlack stuff too - doh!


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Even the smallest bottle of G1 is enough for 3 coats on the screen and 1 on the side/rears.

The only thing I would advise is that it's all in the prep. Did you get G4? I recommend using that by DA before applying G1.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> Arggh - I've just ordered G1 for the front windscreen & G3 for the sides and rear - I hope the windys look clean after using them.





grantwils said:


> The only thing I would advise is that it's all in the prep


As mentioned make sure you fully prep the windows and you'll be fine mate. Before I applied G1 I clayed the windscreen, polished it and then wiped it down with fast glass as well as applying APC several times to the wipe blades to ensure they were fully clean. One thing I found was the G2 didn't last that long when it came to wiping the G1 residue off so you can always use IPA/Fast glass for this.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

grantwils said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. Even the smallest bottle of G1 is enough for 3 coats on the screen and 1 on the side/rears.
> 
> The only thing I would advise is that it's all in the prep. Did you get G4? I recommend using that by DA before applying G1.


Hi grantwils, I got G1,G2 (residue remover) & G4 (polish) I've not got a DA - thanks for your advice.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> Hi grantwils, I got G1,G2 (residue remover) & G4 (polish) I've not got a DA - thanks for your advice.


Hi - if it's not a new car/glass I would spend several hours prepping the glass if it's by hand.


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got the G1 on one car, and 9 months later and still going strong. Took time to apply but still good.
But otherwise for quick and convenient use, I find the 2 in 1 'Rain X Glass Cleaner & Rain Repellent' excellent. £8 from Halfords. Much quicker to apply than anything else I've tried, as you just need to spray on and wipe off. Job done.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

grantwils said:


> Hi - if it's not a new car/glass I would spend several hours prepping the glass if it's by hand.


Hi grantwils - the front windscreen got replaced 3 months ago due to chip damage - I guess it counts as a new glass - woo hoo!

Hand prepping is claying, ipa wipes, etc?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I did the Mini again at the weekend with G3 after the screen slowly stopped repelling as well as it used too.
First day of rain today and the difference it makes with a fresh coat is brilliant.
Easy to apply, just a bit of prep required and some time to do it right. This is how I did mine.
Wash car as normal
Apply G4 as directed by instructions that come in with it.
I then use a 50:50 mix of IPA:water to remove residue and dry with a lint free cloth.
Apply G3 as directed.
Buff off with paper towels.
Leave for another wee while, maybe 5 or 10 minutes, then with water in a skooshy gun and more tissue just go over again to remove any hazing that can occasionally appear.

With each subsequent wash, I take care when using stronger shampoos to not get too much on my sealed screen. Also I avoid use of the wipers, which is usually no problem unless going very slowly in light drizzle. I think a wee top-up with a good protection QD also helps keep the sealant sealed in (if you know what I mean?) say with FK425, Britemax 6, Megs 135, Migliore endurance... that kind of thing. Not sure if Red Mist with it's more potent solvents would affect the G3 so I skip that, but use that on windows which have no G3 on them.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> Hand prepping is claying, ipa wipes, etc?


Hand prepping is polishing with G4. Claying first isn't a bad idea & IPA will come in handy before and after application of G1.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

+1 for Nanolex Premium. It's very durable and from a safety point of view it keeps the screen much clearer than wiper blades alone could manage. In the summer with flies and bugs hitting the front of the car it's really easy to rinse the glass down keeping it clear.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Used G3 on all my windows just before I went to Ireland for a week, lots of driving.
Bit disappointed. Pretty convinced after a LOT of reading on here, that it was my prep. I never ordered the G4. 
Will give it another go at wkend, solvent clean, clay and then G3.
Hoping this will do the trick..


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone considered Nanolex's soon to be released glass rain repellent?
Thats the next one im going to try :detailer:


----------



## jodicus (Jun 9, 2011)

Try Enduroshield, easy to apply, no buffing required and last about a year. Eco friendly to combat all the car emissions,:lol: but reasonably priced


----------



## jodicus (Jun 9, 2011)

Enduroshield, much simpler and totally effective. now being used by DTM cars


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Try Anchem's H2GO cheap as chips and easy to use and is better than some of the dearer options out there


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

According to Auto Express Halfords rain repellant came out top in their tests and its only £5.99.
Anyone tried this.


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Went to Nanolex Urban after using rain x and the difference is clearly noticeable


----------



## SiliconS (Jun 23, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> According to Auto Express Halfords rain repellant came out top in their tests and its only £5.99.
> Anyone tried this.


That's what I applied on my rear window a few days ago - it's easy enough to apply. I can't remember how long it lasted on the windscreen when I used it a couple of years ago. I forgot I had this bottle in the cupboard.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> According to Auto Express Halfords rain repellant came out top in their tests and its only £5.99.
> Anyone tried this.


Lasts ages, beading rols off at 45-50mph.
Only went on to Autobrite Repel as the bottle was empty, glad i did though, Repel is great stuff, beads roll of at 25-30mph.

Kev


----------

